
Is Porn Good? I'd appreciate support and 'Yes' votes :) - cindygallop
http://debates.economist.com/debate/online-pornography?state=rebuttal
======
gamechangr
I'm flagging this.

Not because of my opinion, but because you are asking for votes in one
specific direction.

Let the people speak or else it kind of defeats the purpose of a poll (which
is supposed to be representative)???

